# Breakdown recovery uk europe



## shawbags (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all , can anyone give me some idea of the best breakdown recovery i can use uk/europe ,with rac at the momment ,will any of these companys bring you back to the uk if your motorhome is knackered ,so confusing these days ,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## fofeg101 (Oct 28, 2013)

When we had our Herald motorhome we insured with Safeguard for around £350 which included full European AA breakdown cover for up to 365 days per annum. You get a better deal if you're a member of a club, we were in the Herald Owners club.

Motorhome Insurance | Safeguard UK

We're with Adrian Flux now...untried, so can't say how good they are.


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 28, 2013)

Try Safeguard. We have been with them for the last 3 years and this years Fully Comp with Breakdown any where including bringing vehicle home is £272.81 Breakdown is for 365 days anywhere in the EEC.


----------



## shawbags (Oct 28, 2013)

adrian flux have quoted £204 fully comp includes 3 months european cover and free green card ,breakdown rac £78 extra ,i was with safeguard 11 years ago when i went to spain for 10 months ,last year they came out exspensive because of an accident i had the year before ,i will try them out of interest ,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a trike  on AA european cover. I asked them whether they would repatriate it back to uk if required. They said they will only bring it back if the cost of the  repatriation is less than the  value of the vehicle. They wouldnt tell me roughly how much it would cost to bring it back,so its a bit hit and miss really.And they wouldnt tell me if that was the value before an accident,or after! My cover extends to next September I think,so Im a bit stuck with it when I go to them to ask about swapping the cover over to my transit.That phone call is gonna be interesting!


----------



## shawbags (Nov 1, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> I have a trike  on AA european cover. I asked them whether they would repatriate it back to uk if required. They said they will only bring it back if the cost of the  repatriation is less than the value of the vehicle. They wouldnt tell me roughly how much it would cost to bring it back,so its a bit hit and miss really.



Never used to be complicated ,just another way for them to save money ,pay through the nose or your stuck .


----------



## vwalan (Nov 1, 2013)

might be worth lots checking there policies as many wont recover you back if the cost is greater than the vehicle . its been that way for years . 
we did recovery work and every summer ended up with a yard full of dead vehicles . was ok though as they paid storage .


----------



## shawbags (Nov 1, 2013)

vwalan said:


> might be worth lots checking there policies as many wont recover you back if the cost is greater than the vehicle . its been that way for years .
> we did recovery work and every summer ended up with a yard full of dead vehicles . was ok though as they paid storage .



I think a lot of people are misled with there breakdown cover ,as with a lot of other policy's ,its good advice telling people to check,it would be interesting to see how many people have not got the cover they thought they had .


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 1, 2013)

*ADAC is the best by far*

Have a look at the German ADAC organisation. We have it: €85 for both of us irrespective of vehicle. 
Full repatriation etc.....
John


----------



## vwalan (Nov 1, 2013)

you may find adac dont bring you home to uk . check .


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 1, 2013)

i have european cover with saga have had to use it twice first time about 7 yars ago with my old p plate ci the head was blowing but manageable then i couldn't start it on an aire nr anquoleme we were towed into the main dealers who quickly diagnosed and sorted the glow plugs at 250 euros but they said the head was blowing so bad they would need to renew it at a cost of 2000euros  i told breakdown i could get a replacement engine at home for half that and no quibbling sorted me out with a hire car so i could get my booked ferry and the van followed a fortnight later , {skimmed head & resealed £300} and not a missed beat since.
This year coming back through the pyrenees my clutch went pedal stuck down again lowloaded 30 mls back to main dealer master cylinder arm had snapped leaving the clutch semi engaged trashing the plates and slave cylinder i also burned out the main fuse on the starter motor jumping it on the tilt trailer , the guys at the main dealers in manresa were great , both mechanic and manager are motorhomers they waited till 6;30 on a friday for us to arrive put us in their compound EHU etc gave us a key and started it first thing monday we were on the rd 6o/c monday evening for a charge of 1200 euros my local garage said i wouldnt have got any change out of £1400 here so in retrospect pleased though could have done without it.

in direct answer to the OP whenever i rang the europe office at lyon i was answered by either an RAC AA or GREEN FLAG operator so it would appear all the same outfit to share costs.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 2, 2013)

vwalan said:


> you may find adac dont bring you home to uk . check .



Yes they will - I enquired by email and ADAC confirmed.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 2, 2013)

We are with safeguard.  AA Europe recovered us to garage. Sat there for two days. We came home on Eurostar, van followed 30 days later. Cost £9.99 to fix when we got it back.


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 2, 2013)

Just checked on line with AA European cover. They are saying that they will repatriate OR take you to your destination,whichever the cheaper. Im sure that wasnt on the site when I took mine out,and they arent mentioning the vehicle value bit on the site. Hmmmm...todays phone call to them is gonna be fun! Last time I couldnt understand a word the ,er,foreign gentleman was saying,and he never phoned back the next day as promised,eventually went on line and got it cheaper!


----------



## Tbear (Nov 2, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> Just checked on line with AA European cover. They are saying that they will repatriate OR take you to your destination,whichever the cheaper. Im sure that wasnt on the site when I took mine out,and they arent mentioning the vehicle value bit on the site. Hmmmm...todays phone call to them is gonna be fun! Last time I couldnt understand a word the ,er,foreign gentleman was saying,and he never phoned back the next day as promised,eventually went on line and got it cheaper!



You may well do better to get AA cover via a second party such as Safeguard. They where very good both when I had a bump and when I broke down in France. AA Europe are just one of those big companies and you deal with them via a call centre. If you are lucky enough to get through to a senior member of staff then things get sorted much faster.

Richard


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 2, 2013)

I take your point,and agree mate! So............. I phoned the AA. I cant suspend the euro cov I took out in July this year,and if I want to substitute the campervan for the trike,it will be another £144! So best if I let the existing policy run ,and see what journeys I am gonna make in the camper,therefore may swap it then. I enquired re a new 12 month policy for the campervan,and it will be roughly £250.(thats PLUS the annual aa membership!) Going to look at ACDC,or whatever theyre called!


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 2, 2013)

Well ,that was a bit of a non starter then! The phone number on the ADAC website isnt recognised! Anyone got an up to date number or E mail address please?


----------



## REC (Nov 2, 2013)

Can anyone tell me a UK contact number for ADAC? Have tried the 0800 5 10 11 12 number quoted on their site but it is not recognised?


----------



## REC (Nov 2, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> Well ,that was a bit of a non starter then! The phone number on the ADAC website isnt recognised! Anyone got an up to date number or E mail address please?



oops .....crossed post with you!


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 2, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 2, 2013)

We always get our breakdown cover with our insurance ( this year Saga as they have an offer on but usually Safeguard ) both company's use the AA in Europe, unfortunately we have had to use then twice in the past few years, and all I can say is the service is absolutely amazing, they even sent an interpreter with the taxi to take us to a hotel that they booked for us, and the same when they collated us to be re united with our van. On one occasion we had a trailer on when we broke down and still had 400 miles to do to get home ( in Spain ) the garage said it would take 4 days to get parts and repair van, the AA collected the trailer and put into store arranged a hire car so we could get home, on our return in 4 days they had delivered the trailer back to the garage and all was hitched up ready for
us.


----------



## REC (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Rodeo

Been searching...try this link and phone number 00 49 94 15 23 44.
ADAC.Breakdown Service. - Joys of Caravanning

Have not been able to get an answer yet though!!  

Maybe they dont want UK members?


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 2, 2013)

Have a look at these threads for more info about ADAC, and contact details:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/31246-adac.html?highlight=adac

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/31243-adac-some-questions.html


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 2, 2013)

Will certainly be giving them a try for a quote. Further to my other e mails Ive just had an updated quote from AA of £465 :lol-061: for 3 weeks single trip cover. They say it is partly due to the age of the vehicle(1995) I nearly fell off me computer chair!


----------



## suedge (Nov 2, 2013)

REC said:


> Can anyone tell me a UK contact number for ADAC? Have tried the 0800 5 10 11 12 number quoted on their site but it is not recognised?



English speaking, 0049 941 55673,


 hope this one helps


  Eric


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 2, 2013)

I just e mailed them,and wait for reply next week.


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 2, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> Will certainly be giving them a try for a quote. Further to my other e mails Ive just had an updated quote from AA of £465 :lol-061: for 3 weeks single trip cover. They say it is partly due to the age of the vehicle(1995) I nearly fell off me computer chair!



Years ago we had this trouble they are not very interested on vehicles over 15 years old, so the premium will be a lot more.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 4, 2013)

*ADAC Virtues*

They answered the phone immediately, spoke perfect English, rang me back when they said they would, covered both of us for their standard fee of €85, and I was not asked for any vehicle details.....
John


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 4, 2013)

Not had a reply to my mail,although that could be cos we are with AOL! Will give them a ring tamara.


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 4, 2013)

I must say with all this problem with getting in touch with this company I would be very worried what would happen if I was on the side of the road broken down, tooth ace and it was raining and I could not talk to someone in English. When you phone the AA it goes straight to control in France who speak English and they do the rest.


     :drive:     :drive:


----------



## fofeg101 (Nov 4, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> They answered the phone immediately, spoke perfect English, rang me back when they said they would, covered both of us for their standard fee of €85, and I was not asked for any vehicle details.....
> John


I went with ADAC last year, had good contacts with them, from English speakers, before I bought the cover, however, when I had email queries after I joined I only had emails in German in return, I had to rely on Google Translate to make head or tail of them. This year we are with Adrian Flux....keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 4, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> I must say with all this problem with getting in touch with this company I would be very worried what would happen if I was on the side of the road broken down, tooth ace and it was raining and I could not talk to someone in English. When you phone the AA it goes straight to control in France who speak English and they do the rest.
> 
> 
> :drive:     :drive:



What problem? ADAC has 17 million members: with typical German efficiency I suspect that they have processes to deal with the odd toothache in the rain at the roadside....
John


----------



## tommytransit (Nov 4, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> Yes they will - I enquired by email and ADAC confirmed.



i know you got it confirmed, but you are admin to a large wildcamping forum and i would think they would lose lots of cash if they told you what they told me, i was stuck in the uk and was told i only had minimum cover in the uk and if i needed recovery home i should join a uk recovery company, as i said when this happened to us its fine telling you something but when you are stranded on the road its not nice finding out what they really can do for you, check out my thread on here, by the way it was barbera i spoke to
tommy


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 4, 2013)

tommytransit said:


> i know you got it confirmed, but you are admin to a large wildcamping forum and i would think they would lose lots of cash if they told you what they told me, i was stuck in the uk and was told i only had minimum cover in the uk and if i needed recovery home i should join a uk recovery company, as i said when this happened to us its fine telling you something but when you are stranded on the road its not nice finding out what they really can do for you, check out my thread on here, by the way it was barbera i spoke to
> tommy



However I enquired as an existing member under my own name, so your assumption is not correct.

I spoke to Barbara too, incidentally, and she confirmed that ADAC would provide a full recovery service to me as a member in the UK. If you read their terms and conditions, how could they possibly not offer support in the UK to a member? That would be a breach of contract!

I am quite content to save a huge amount of money, and if the need arises, which I hope it will not since I take great care to keep my vehicles well maintained, to put up with a few language/communication difficulties.

Incidentally, it's worth pointing out that you do have to call Germany if you break down or need medical or other assistance. But ADAC will reimburse the costs of all the calls.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 4, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> However I enquired as an existing member under my own name, so your assumption is not correct.
> 
> I spoke to Barbara too, incidentally, and she confirmed that ADAC would provide a full recovery service to me as a member in the UK. If you read their terms and conditions, how could they possibly not offer support in the UK to a member? That would be a breach of contract!
> 
> ...



Well said! We shouldn't have to put up with British rip off prices.
John


----------



## shawbags (Nov 5, 2013)

.Thanks for all the replys ,in all i would say breakdown cover can be a bit of a grey spot ,i have in the past been told i have full cover when the policy was taken out but when i broke down i was told otherwise ,after a few choise words they did come out to me ,That was with Greenflag , i used them for years ,am now with rac as part of my insurance.


----------



## REC (Nov 5, 2013)

Dealt witht by phone, very simple with a very chatty german gentleman. He obviously had google earth open as he commented on our proximity to a golf course and the sea! Sent me the english terms and conditions before he would accept my payment. £82, euro 98.50 for both of us. Confirmed we are covered in uk with all same terms as in rest of europe.  Would rather not break down and test it but feel happier now its all done!


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 5, 2013)

REC said:


> Dealt witht by phone, very simple with a very chatty german gentleman. He obviously had google earth open as he commented on our proximity to a golf course and the sea! Sent me the english terms and conditions before he would accept my payment. £82, euro 98.50 for both of us. Confirmed we are covered in uk with all same terms as in rest of europe.  Would rather not break down and test it but feel happier now its all done!



Thanks for the info


----------



## Harmergeddon (Nov 20, 2013)

I am about to change my insurers and as such need to find new europe wide breakdown cover.
My searches into ADAC all look resonable apart from apparently when in the uk they will only recover you a maximum of 50 miles. 
My conclusion is that for my needs the best/cheapest comprehensive cover that covers a motorhome of any size, shape, weight or age in the uk or europe is arrival with the RAC and the caravan and camping club.
Caravan and camping club membership is 41/year and this gives you a 25% discount on the europe wide rac cover  making it £131 a total of £172. I am not old enpough for saga yet so that isn't an option.
Most insurance arranged europe cover only goes upto 3.5tonne vehicles.
If anyone knows of any other options though be good to know for future reference.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 20, 2013)

Harmergeddon said:


> My searches into ADAC all look resonable apart from apparently when in the uk they will only recover you a maximum of 50 miles.



I don't believe that to be correct. I corresponded with ADAC and they confirmed that recovery, if required, is to my residential address.


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 20, 2013)

so much on here about this ADAC that I would not use them, so would suggest you go to safeguard insurance with unlimited European cover and AA breakdown ( tried and tested  cover ) in our case all for £320.

      :drive:     :drive:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 20, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> so much on here about this ADAC that I would not use them, so would suggest you go to safeguard insurance with unlimited European cover and AA breakdown ( tried and tested  cover ) in our case all for £320.
> 
> :drive:     :drive:



Hmnn. That's four times what we paid for our joint ADAC membership this year. Interesting how some folks choose to spend their hard-earned!
John


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 20, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Hmnn. That's four times what we paid for our joint ADAC membership this year. Interesting how some folks choose to spend their hard-earned!
> John



That is with insurance breakdown and unlimited mileage. Would be very interested to hear what company you use and the cost  as money is tight.

     :drive:       :drive:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 20, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> That is with insurance breakdown and unlimited mileage. Would be very interested to hear what company you use and the cost  as money is tight.
> 
> :drive:       :drive:



ADAC: 17 million members and great feedback, but that doesn't seem to wash with some folks around here! Heresay seems to work much better....
John


----------



## mark61 (Nov 20, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> That is with insurance breakdown and unlimited mileage. Would be very interested to hear what company you use and the cost  as money is tight.
> 
> :drive:       :drive:



Do you mean fully comp insurance + European breakdown.


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 20, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> ADAC: 17 million members and great feedback, but that doesn't seem to wash with some folks around here! Heresay seems to work much better....
> John



What insurance company do you use then along with ADAC as I am always willing to make changes for the better.


    :drive:      :drive:


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 20, 2013)

mark61 said:


> Do you mean fully comp insurance + European breakdown.



  yes


     :drive:     :drive:


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 20, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> so much on here about this ADAC that I would not use them, so would suggest you go to safeguard insurance with unlimited European cover and AA breakdown ( tried and tested  cover ) in our case all for £320.
> 
> :drive:     :drive:



It's worth pointing out that if you call ADAC for UK assistance it's the AA who will attend ...


----------



## mark61 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think thats going to be hard to beat.


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 20, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> It's worth pointing out that if you call ADAC for UK assistance it's the AA who will attend ...



 Did not know that so you get good service in the UK then lol.




  :drive:     :drive:


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 20, 2013)

mark61 said:


> I think thats going to be hard to beat.



  Can only speak as you find Mark, unfortunately we have had to use the breakdown service 3 times and they were great and have found safeguard very good.


    :drive::drive:


----------



## sinner (Nov 20, 2013)

£270 for me using Adrian flux and ADAC so I am very happy with that )


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 20, 2013)

sinner said:


> £270 for me using Adrian flux and ADAC so I am very happy with that )



 That is good does that give you unlimited travel in Europe ?

   :drive::drive:


----------



## nomad-col (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, I believe that the ADAC have stopped taking NEW British members just recently.
Colin


----------



## Rockerboots (Nov 20, 2013)

nomad-col said:


> Hi, I believe that the ADAC have stopped taking NEW British members just recently.
> Colin



What info do you have to back this?


----------



## REC (Nov 21, 2013)

I joined ADAC a couple of weeks ago and had cause to use them today while in UK. Rang the number (it was Germany but immediately through to an English speaker) She took details and an hour later I was being recovered back to my Uk address (only about 10miles). There was no hassle, she rang me back to confirm the ETA and it was right within about 10mins. This cost £83 annually for both of us in any car in Uk or abroad.  Absolutely painless, except for my pocket at the garage!
All completely stupid cos I helped an elderly gentleman using his card at the paypump, he carried on chatting at /to me and I was distracted and put petrol instead of diesel in the car! I always wondered how people can be so silly as to do this...now I know! I am hoping that the good deed will eventually get a payback as it certainly went wrong today! Oh, and the campervan needs a new fuel pump too


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 21, 2013)

REC said:


> I joined ADAC a couple of weeks ago and had cause to use them today while in UK. Rang the number (it was Germany but immediately through to an English speaker) She took details and an hour later I was being recovered back to my Uk address (only about 10miles). There was no hassle, she rang me back to confirm the ETA and it was right within about 10mins. This cost £83 annually for both of us in any car in Uk or abroad.  Absolutely painless, except for my pocket at the garage!
> All completely stupid cos I helped an elderly gentleman using his card at the paypump, he carried on chatting at /to me and I was distracted and put petrol instead of diesel in the car! I always wondered how people can be so silly as to do this...now I know! I am hoping that the good deed will eventually get a payback as it certainly went wrong today! Oh, and the campervan needs a new fuel pump too



Don't you just love it when you can say "I told you so...."
John


----------



## Harmergeddon (Nov 22, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> I don't believe that to be correct. I corresponded with ADAC and they confirmed that recovery, if required, is to my residential address.



Thats sounds promising. I am only going by what i have gleaned from various different forums. Has anyone actually had experience of a more than 50 miles recovery here in the uk with ADAC please?


----------



## REC (Nov 23, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Don't you just love it when you can say "I told you so...."
> John



About ADAC, filling fuel up, or being helpful (it didn't give me good payback!). I did not intend to be smug...just thought I would add to the thread!


----------



## Philcott (Nov 24, 2013)

Have heard elsewhere that ADAC is no longer accepting NEW clients. If you were with them before, that's fine, but no new business. 

Which does make me wonder, who the heck will cover the out of the way places like Morocco for the UK people!


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 24, 2013)

Philcott said:


> Have heard elsewhere that ADAC is no longer accepting NEW clients. If you were with them before, that's fine, but no new business.



Can you say how you came upon this info?


----------



## REC (Nov 25, 2013)

Harmergeddon said:


> Thats sounds promising. I am only going by what i have gleaned from various different forums. Has anyone actually had experience of a more than 50 miles recovery here in the uk with ADAC please?



I have just emailed ADAC about various things, so included your question. I include their answer to both my queries in case they are of interest to anyone else.


1. Does my ADAC membership cover me for any length of trips in Europe from UK..I read about being away from home for more than a certain number of days. We often are away for up to 6mths at a time. 

There are services which are restricted to 92 days in Europe and 45 days worldwide. These are the services refering to your person (person-related) in case of illness, injury and death.
The vehicle-related services for Europe are not restricted in time.

2. How far will ADAC recover my vehicle after a breakdown or accident? I belong to a forum for motorhomes and people are saying that ADAC will only recver vehicles in UK up to 50 miles.Is this true and is there a limit for vehicles which break down in europe and need to be recovered to Uk (residence). 

This is a misunderstanding. We provide the person-related services "on a trip". "On a trip"means : at least 50 km distance from your home address.

I actually joined this month and have never been a member previously, so the no new uk rule must be a rummour or very recent. 

In which case I was very lucky!


----------



## Philcott (Nov 25, 2013)

A thread was put up on another forum wherein (sorry if my English is incorrect) a lady phoned ADAC asking to join, because she was going to Morocco and needed cover. She was told that ADAC was no longer accepting new clients, though any that were re-newing their memberships were covered. Apparently ADAC had a issues with whoever they use as contractors for recovering vehicles both in ~France and in this country. 

The decision has been taken in the last ten days or so if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 26, 2013)

Philcott said:


> A thread was put up on another forum wherein (sorry if my English is incorrect) a lady phoned ADAC asking to join, because she was going to Morocco and needed cover. She was told that ADAC was no longer accepting new clients, though any that were re-newing their memberships were covered. Apparently ADAC had a issues with whoever they use as contractors for recovering vehicles both in ~France and in this country.
> 
> The decision has been taken in the last ten days or so if my memory serves me right.



Can anyone throw some more light on this,can we join or not?

The personal cover looks good , if you are on a trip and have a accident or become unwell you are covered.
Thinking of joining in December.
Cheers
David


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 26, 2013)

Star Trekker said:


> Can anyone throw some more light on this,can we join or not?
> 
> The personal cover looks good , if you are on a trip and have a accident or become unwell you are covered.
> Thinking of joining in December.
> ...



Change of plan,phoned Asda breakdown cover (car and camper covered currently) to explore European cover.Lady apologised that if I up grade, would have to be both vehicles.
Ok I said and held my breath expecting large amount.That will be £11.02p!
Wow that has made my day!:wacko:
Cheers
David


----------



## Harmergeddon (Nov 26, 2013)

Always good to explore other breakdown covers. Here are the vehilce exclusions for europe wide with asda.

"For Roadside Cover, vehicles must not be more than 10 years old at the start of the
policy. We will continue to cover your vehicle when you renew your policy if it is
more than 10 years old.
• Vehicles should not be more than 7.0 metres in length, 2.3 metres wide, 3 metres
in height, or a weight when fully loaded that exceeds 3.5 tonnes. If appropriate
you must always carry a legal and serviceable spare wheel or a manufacturer
supplied or approved emergency tyre inflation kit or equipment and keys for any
tyre security devices.
• Vehicles must be in a roadworthy condition and should be serviced and
maintained in line with manufacturer guidelines and meet all legal regulations,
including, if appropriate, having an MOT certificate. It is your responsibility to
ensure that all vehicles are kept in this condition throughout the period of cover
and we may ask for proof in the event of a dispute. The service does not cover
vehicles which, in the opinion of the breakdown professional attending the vehicle,
were unroadworthy or were broken down before your policy began.
• We will not provide services for vehicles if they are not registered with us. You
must tell us immediately if you change your vehicle (see Section F if you have paid
an extra premium for Personal Cover). Vehicle changes must be permanent and
are not reversible.
• Vehicles and any caravan or trailer that is attached to your vehicle must be
registered as owned by you, or a member of your household, and be kept at your
home address as shown on our records (see Section F if you have paid an extra
premium for Personal Cover).
• Caravans and trailers – your cover includes any caravan or trailer that is attached
to your vehicle (this does not include help at your home address that we have
on our records or within ¼ of a mile of that address or the location at which
your caravan is normally stored). Caravans and trailers should not be more than
8 metres in length (including A-frame) and fitted with a standard 50 millimetre
ball coupling. All caravans and trailers must meet the requirements of the Road
Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986. If appropriate you must always
carry a legal and serviceable spare wheel or a manufacturer supplied or approved
emergency tyre inflation kit or equipment and keys for any tyre security devices.
• Motorhomes – must not be more than 8 metres in length or a weight when fully
loaded that exceeds 7.5 tonnes and must be a recognised make and model which
has been coach-built for that precise purpose. If appropriate you must always
carry a legal and serviceable spare wheel or a manufacturer supplied or approved
emergency tyre inflation kit or equipment and keys for any tyre security devices."

Interesting that the vehicle weight conditions say under 3.5 tonnes but they will take a motorhome upto 7.5 tonnes. Strange contradiction. No self build motorhomes covered on this policy either or ones older than 10 years i am guessing.


----------



## Llanito (Nov 26, 2013)

shawbags said:


> Hi all , can anyone give me some idea of the best breakdown recovery i can use uk/europe ,with rac at the momment ,will any of these companys bring you back to the uk if your motorhome is knackered ,so confusing these days ,cheers Shawbags.



yes rac


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello

Just renewed my ADAC membership.
Have had to call them out twice. Once in Germany,once in Italy (Dolomites).Great service both times.
I like the fact that both me and my wife are covered for any vehicle.We have a motorhome, a car and a motorcycle and we sometimes lend our decent car to our son (his mother worries if he is going a long way)and use his banger (still covered)

Blue Skies


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmmm...there seem to be a few adac issues,probably mainly due to the translation of the wording,and how they see things from a 'propa' english language point of view.I had a mail from them last week,they didnt say they were not taking on new members.They quoted me just under 80 euro. lwb transit bus converted to campervan.The mail had all the info I asked for with only one exception...(Im in the AA and have my son as an 'added' member ). I _think_what they are saying is that he needs to take out adac membership in his own right,to be covered in his car.I also think that my AA membership only covers those residing at my address. ie if he moves out(imminent),he's not covered,so will have to get join in his own right anyway.


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 26, 2013)

Harmergeddon said:


> Always good to explore other breakdown covers. Here are the vehilce exclusions for europe wide with asda.
> 
> "For Roadside Cover, vehicles must not be more than 10 years old at the start of the
> policy. We will continue to cover your vehicle when you renew your policy if it is
> ...



Yep thats fine called them out once already for the camper which was reg 1987 and in good condition!


----------

